
Regulatory Entrepreneurship – Businesses with significant focus on changing law - thisisit
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2741987
======
thisisit
This paper has a good term to refer Uber, Airbnb etc - "too big to ban".

